# Consigli su partizionamento e fs

## lele_dj

Ciao gente

avrei bisogno di un paio di consigli, sto per installare gentoo su una nuova macchina, a disposizione per il sistema ho 2 dischi ... un SSD da 80 GB e un HDD normale da 150 GB ... entrambi da utilizzare per gentoo.

.... come partizionereste questi 2 dischi per velocizzare al massimo il sistema? ... e soprattutto con che filesystem? ... io fino ad oggi ho usato solo ext2 per /boot e ext3 per / 

Leggendo in rete mi sembra di capire che sul disco SSD dovrei usare un filesystem senza journaling per diminuyire gli accessi .... insomma non so come impostare il tutto ... tenete conto che sarebbe il PC che uso normalmente a casa e non per lavoro .... un po di rischio sulla perdita dei dati me lo posso anche permettere   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> .... come partizionereste questi 2 dischi per velocizzare al massimo il sistema?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Leggendo in rete mi sembra di capire che sul disco SSD dovrei usare un filesystem senza journaling per diminuyire gli accessi .... insomma non so come impostare il tutto ... tenete conto che sarebbe il PC che uso normalmente a casa e non per lavoro .... un po di rischio sulla perdita dei dati me lo posso anche permettere  :lol:

 

Non ho ancora questo problema ma mi interessa.

Per le partizioni c'è già un thread chilometrico: [HD] Quante e quali partizioni e filesystem dentro al quale si potrebbero spostare questi messaggi e dove troverai qualche consiglio.

Premetto che al momento ho diviso il disco principale in 5 partizioni: /, /boot, /home, /usr/portage e swap.

Personalmente pensavo di mettere sul disco SSD solo / e /boot (che porta via poco spazio) e tutto il resto su un disco "meccanico".

Però tieni conto che pensavo di usare un disco SSD da 32Gb, quindi poco capiente, e che la mia attuale / occupa 14Gb.

Probabilmente con 80Gb disponibili ci metterei anche /usr/portage e una swap "piccola" da 1Gb. Sul meccanico ci metterei un'altra swap più grande  ma con priorità inferiore alla swap su SSD in modo da usare prima quella "veloce" e poi quella "lenta". Sempre che serva lo swap  ;-)

La /home è molto variabile come dimensione e sta a te decidere dove metterla in base all'uso che ne vuoi fare: se hai bisogno di prestazioni con file dentro /home dovrai metterla su SSD e spostare quanto possibile su HDD.

Per il filesystem l'unica cosa che ho deciso è che sarà comunque un filesystem journaled: credo sia più probabile una perdita di dati per crash del sistema che per "rottura" del disco SSD.

Ho sentito dire che un SSD quando si "rompe" resta leggibile ma non scrivibile. Notizia tutta da confermare ma che potrebbe essere utile nella decisione.

Se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa è il benvenuto  ;-)

Quale filesystem? Non ho deciso, devo cercare maggiori informazioni  :-(

Come tips generici ho trovato più di qualcuno che consiglia di usare l'I/O scheduler noop, usare il mount flag "noatime" e modificare lo swapiness in modo da ridurre la tendenza a... scrivere su disco :-)

----------

## ago

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> Ciao gente
> 
> avrei bisogno di un paio di consigli, sto per installare gentoo su una nuova macchina, a disposizione per il sistema ho 2 dischi ... un SSD da 80 GB e un HDD normale da 150 GB ... entrambi da utilizzare per gentoo.
> 
> .... come partizionereste questi 2 dischi per velocizzare al massimo il sistema? ... e soprattutto con che filesystem? ... io fino ad oggi ho usato solo ext2 per /boot e ext3 per / 

 

Io metterei il sistema operativo su ssd, a me sta tutto in pochi gb, 80 sono tantissimi  :Smile: 

Il disco da 150 lo userei per archiviare.

Per quanto riguarda il filesystem userei ext4 sia su ssd che hd, al limite potresti optare per ext3 sul disco dati, ma non ti cambia la vita..

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> Leggendo in rete mi sembra di capire che sul disco SSD dovrei usare un filesystem senza journaling per diminuyire gli accessi .... insomma non so come impostare il tutto ... tenete conto che sarebbe il PC che uso normalmente a casa e non per lavoro .... un po di rischio sulla perdita dei dati me lo posso anche permettere  

 

Beh volendo puoi togliere lo journal da ext4, ma non ti serve  a tanto. La vita dei dischi ssd è molto lunga al contrario di come si pensa, i dischi che hanno vita breve sono quelli flash (pendrive, sd, ecc)

----------

## lele_dj

Per archiviare i dati ho gia un HD da 500 GB ... per cui anche quello da 150 lo potrei sfruttare per altro ....

Ora stavo pensando di provare a installare tutto su SSD .... magari sfruttare anche la ram (4GB) per compilare e per le cartelle temporanee e vedere come si comporta

Se qualcuno ha suggerimenti ulteriori .....   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> per velocizzare al massimo il sistema

 

senza dubbio, genererei un'immagine read-only compressa.

stile cd di knoppix, per capirci.

----------

## ago

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> Per archiviare i dati ho gia un HD da 500 GB ... per cui anche quello da 150 lo potrei sfruttare per altro ....
> 
> Ora stavo pensando di provare a installare tutto su SSD .... magari sfruttare anche la ram (4GB) per compilare e per le cartelle temporanee e vedere come si comporta
> 
> Se qualcuno ha suggerimenti ulteriori .....  

 

Benissimo, potresti montare tutto /tmp in ram e spostare PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /tmp  :Wink: 

----------

## mack1

Ciao lele_dj, parecchie informazioni su una ssd con linux sopra le puoi trovare sul forum di ocz:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?237-OCZ-SSD-Support-for-Linux-and-Apple-OSX

Per quanto riguarda il partizionamento, devi fare attenzione ad allineare correttamente le partizioni, pena un degrado delle performance dovuto a maggiori letture/scritture:

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/index.html?ca=drs-

https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_4_KiB_sector_issues

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-828737-highlight-ssd.html

Ciao

----------

## xdarma

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> ... per le cartelle temporanee ...

 

Me ne sono accorto solo adesso e non mi sento molto bene...

:-D

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> senza dubbio, genererei un'immagine read-only compressa.

 

Che occuperebbe anche poco spazio, in effetti.

Utile se hai dischi poco capienti come gli SSD.

A 'sto punto manca solo il preload in ram...  ;-)

----------

## lele_dj

Per prima cosa grazie per i consigli ...

Veniamo ai fatti:  diciamo che riesco a gestire gentoo abbastanza bene ma non sono un utente cosi avanzato per certe cose ... in più non so l'inglese  :Sad: 

Per l'immagine compressa devo cambiare la compressione mentre compilo il kernel? se fosse così devo cambiare anche qualcosa nei file di configurazione o mi basta quello?

Trovo qualcosa nella documentazione italiana a riguardo?

Dopo aver spostato la /tmp in ram per mettere PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /tmp mi basta inserire la riga in make.conf?

----------

## cloc3

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trovo qualcosa nella documentazione italiana a riguardo?
> 
> 

 

purtroppo no.

la costruzione di un'immagine compressa è una cosa tanto efficente quanto istruttiva, ma è anche operazione di una certa complessità, e richiede un po' di organizzazione.

se digiti nel campo di ricerca rapida la stringa livecd dummies trovi degli howto di ottima qualità, per capire come si produce un'immagine compressa, e come avviarla. addirittura da cdrom. ma purtroppo, in lingua proprietaria.

per il momento puoi fare le cose seguenti:

a. compila una gentoobox tradizionale, senza dati, su una partizione singola.

per esempio /dev/sda1 .

b. abbi cura di includere il pacchetto sys-fs/squashfs-tools.

c. predisponi una seconda partizione sufficientemente capiente e montala in una cartella di appoggio, tipo /mnt/squash .

d. monta la partizione /dev/sda1 in una seconda cartella, tipo /mnt/source

e. digita il comando [b]mksquashfs /mnt/source/ /mnt/squash/miaGentoo.squash

e il primo passo  è compiuto.

volendo, puoi anche provare a scaricare qualche linux per chiavetta usb pronta da qualche distro (debian, ad esempio) e provare a guardarci dentro. tutto quello che vale per loro, si può fare anche in gentoo... salvo il cattivo gusto di usare partizioni vfat   :Rolling Eyes:  .

urco! anche noi abbiamo una guida ufficiale  :Smile: .

rabbia: con il fat16, addirittura   :Sad: 

----------

## lele_dj

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lele_dj wrote:*   
> 
> Trovo qualcosa nella documentazione italiana a riguardo?
> 
>  
> ...

 

OK ... la cosa non è molto semplice ma ci provo   :Very Happy:   .... nel frattempo ho trovato una guida che dovrebbe fare a caso mio   nei meandri della rete 

Comunque ... seguirò i consigli della tua lista.

Però non mi è del tutto chiara una cosa: devo fare tutto da chroot?    :Confused:   .... o meglio ... una volta compilato il sistema ... uscire dal chroot e montare le partezioni come dici neil punto d. e nel punto e. ?

----------

## lele_dj

Dunque ... 

penso di non aver sbagliato nulla .... ora descrivo i passi che ho eseguito ... premetto che non sono partito da un installazione su singola partizione come mi avevi consigliato ... ma da un installazione con diversi punti di mount almeno se funziuona la tengo in pianta stabile   :Laughing: 

Per prima cosa ecco il mio fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda5               /home           ext4            noatime         0 0

none                    /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=15000M,nr_inodes=1M 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Ecco i passi che ho eseguito fino ad ora:

-  Sono entrato con un livecd

-  Ho creato le cartelle /mnt/source  e  /mnt/squash

-  Ho montato /dev/sda3 in /mnt/source

-  Ho montato una partizione di appoggio ( /dev/sda6 ) in /mnt/squash

-  Ho eseguito il comando:  #mksquashfs /mnt/source /mnt/squash/immagine.squash -e boot home

Ora che mi trovo con l'immagine del sistema nel file immagine.squash come procedo?   :Question:    come faccio a utilizzarla e renderla scrivibile   :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora che mi trovo con l'immagine del sistema nel file immagine.squash come procedo?     come faccio a utilizzarla e renderla scrivibile  

 

intanto bravissimo!

sei stato davvero veloce.

fossi in te, continuerei sulla strada del manuale ufficiale.

utilizza vfat come partizione di boot perché ha scelto come bootloader syslinux anziché grub.

si tratta quindi di una scelta tecnicamente del tutto rispettabile, al di là delle mie opinioni personali.

qui, invece, provano a fare con grub.

in linea di principio, dovresti riuscire ad ottenere l'avvio in un sistema read-only.

per andare oltre, bisogna usare i file system di unione (unionfs oppure aufs ).

è un po' lunga spiegarla tutta.

magari chiedimi qualcosa via pm sul modo che uso io.

e alla fine, se ti piace, provi a fare un riassunto nelle risorse italiane.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi spiegate perché utilizzare una immagine compressa su un ssd da 80?

----------

## lele_dj

Purtroppo per mancanza di tempo non sono ancora riuscito a proseguire .... spero di riuscirci al più presto ..

P.S. grazie per la tua disponibilità cloc3    :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

E mi lasciate così?

Come il finale di Angel?

Come va avanti....???

----------

